# Goats sneezing



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Do goats normally sneeze a lot I notice today that they were and hadn't noticed it before so wasnt sure if maybe I have them something they Diddnt need we gave them the grass clippings from the yard yesterday and my son had got some dog food in their sweet feet but I diddnt think it would bother them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please, no dog food to goats, not good for them.

Sometimes dust, fine feed particles, can get up their nose, when they sniff it.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks I Diddnt know and he dumped a hand full in it


----------



## krazygoatfarm (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, they sneeze every time they eat hay or grain because of the dust and parts of hay they get in there while eating so rapidly like goats do lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, glad you mentioned it.


----------

